# lost my rear plate



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I just came back from a short spin and I noticed I have lost my rear plate?!

Where do I have to report it?

and Is it very easy to get new plates?

Sorry if it is again a foolish question but, I am little bit in anxiety.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

On the plus side you can now drive around backwards as fast as you like! :thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

so contact the DVLA?


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

The best thing to do is get a plate made it will cost about a £10 max and secure it properly :smokin:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

T80 GTR said:


> The best thing to do is get a plate made it will cost about a £10 max and secure it properly :smokin:


so this time I can ask them for squared plates like the one on the old skylines?


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

enshiu said:


> so this time I can ask them for squared plates like the one on the old skylines?


It mite look abit odd.... but yeah if that's wot you want


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

T80 GTR said:


> It mite look abit odd.... but yeah if that's wot you want


Ok going to the shop tomorrow with my V5 and see what they say 

Will be using plastic screws instead of double side tape !


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

enshiu said:


> Ok going to the shop tomorrow with my V5 and see what they say


:thumbsup: oh and you mite need to take I.D with you.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

T80 GTR said:


> :thumbsup: oh and you mite need to take I.D with you.


only ID with me is my passport so I will take that with me.

Double sided tape doesn't work good. Will be using plastic screws.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

fancyplates.com


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned reporting it?
I would report it to the police in case your plate gets a few tickets...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

If you prepare the surface correctly (IPA clean) then this stuff works really well.

Halfords | Harris Number Plate Tape (12mmx4m)

I don't like drilling holes


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Report it to the police and make sure you get a reference number ...... and on your new plate put your mobile number in permanent marker on the rear in case some nice person finds it if it falls off again.

Have you retraced your route to see if its lying in the road or been propped up against a bollard or something ?

Dont bother with DVLA


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

OldBob said:


> If you prepare the surface correctly (IPA clean) then this stuff works really well.
> 
> Halfords | Harris Number Plate Tape (12mmx4m)
> 
> I don't like drilling holes


I'm with bob on this one


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> I'm with bob on this one



I'll third that, been using it front and rear and works well.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Are you sure you lost it and it wasn't nicked?
I'd just telephone the local copper number and report it lost I think. They won't care, but at least you're covered if anyone else uses it.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sticky tape is always dodgy on the rear of an R35 as the exhaust heat warms the bumper significantly.

Lost a plate at oulton park twice!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Sticky tape is always dodgy on the rear of an R35 as the exhaust heat warms the bumper significantly.
> 
> Lost a plate at oulton park twice!


I found it in the morning down the hill while going to school (by foot). 

seems my plate is sha**ed. 

No need to report this I will make a new one.

What are the sizes of the squared ones?


----------

